# Interpreting the 2012 IRO RH rules



## Cheri Clark (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I want to start training for the RH and have a few questions I'm hoping you can help me with.
Is the Fur Saver a large link chain collar by definition? 
Do you have to pass the RH-E Suitability portion- Section A Scent work and Section B Obedience and Dexterity before testing for the RH-FL A & B?
How do you teach the Crawl? I'm also testing for the IPO BH so don't want to use a method that would encourage creeping during the long down.
What command do you use for the stand stay?
I've trained using the terms "hup" to mount an obstacle, "wait" to indicate a pause, "walk on" to continue movement over an obstacle and "off to dismount. Are these acceptable commands for use in the dexterity section?
For the directability portion my send command is "away" and I use "on it" to indicate a stop turn and sit motion for the target. Are the commands supposed to be all single words? Do they consider "on it" a two word command?
Has anyone ever videoed an IRO competition? I would really like to see the obstacle types and directability pattern.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, the large link chain is a fur saver... 
Depending on whom you test with, the RH-E is not required before the A . But the A is required before the B. and you should do the RH- E. it is recommended- but again not a must.
The RH has Obedience and Dexterity as well as a scent problem. Obedience and Dexterity stays the same in A and B, but the Scent work changes.

there is no crawl in the 2012 rules! (unless you talk about the crawlspace tunnel- which is not a classic crawl)

classic obedience commands are to be used in the RH. same like BH. but you are allowed handsignals also.
where do you find a "stand stay"? not sure what excersize you are refering to. or are you talking on an obstacle?
Make sure you have the right rules. and if you look at the single obstacles, maybe it get's a bit clearer. it explaines the way how to take an obstacle also. We were at the same spot you are now, just old RH video material on the web so far (but haven't checked for a few month either) 
Some excersizes are the Same from the old rules, some are completly different.


----------



## Cheri Clark (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Kat.
I looked at the rule book and discovered it was an older version (2006).
After giving it a quick glance, the current version looks much more detailed and some of the exercises have changed. Thankfully I have been training harder specs. than the older rules called out so the changes won't impact us too much. I still wish there were some trial video's to watch. RH trials are so few and far between here in the southwest.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, videos would have been nice, we had to train without,too. But it worked..
The RH stuff is not too popular here,yet.
We are still struggling with officals with it....


----------

